# Gaming Computer



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been meaning to build a new computer for a while and I think now is a good time. I want to follow the intel 1200 budget build that is posted on the sticky but i saw that its total was $1,081.91. I actually have a little extra to spend($1,300 budget) and I would like to know what parts could and should I upgrade to increase performance. I also kinda want to get a BD Player but that is only after all other upgrades possible. Any input is welcomed and appreciated.

The Intel Build was:

Motherboard: ASUS P7P55D-E Pro @ $179.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...P7P55D-E Pro


CPU: Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz $289.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115214


Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 @ $179.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-908-_-Product


Ram: Mushkin Ridgeback 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ $119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226123


Case: Antec 300 Mid Tower ATX spec @ $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-042-_-Product


Power Supply: Corsair 750-TX @ $109.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rsair 750-TX


DVD Rom Drive: LG Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $19.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827136177


CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper N520 @ $39.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20Hyper N520


Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 32MB Cache @ $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284


Subtotal: $1081.91


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't see where you could do much improving.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Are there any graphics cards i could upgrade to?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can spend more on a GPU but I don't think you find one any more capable.
It should chew up any game out there.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok, thanks a lot for your input Tyree. I think i will keep the extra cash for something else then. Oh i I forgot to mention I will be running this on Windows 7 64bit. There won't be any hardware issues with that right? I've also read some feeback saying that the Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz Heatsink isn't so good. Should i replace it with another Heatsink? Or do you think the default one is good enough?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

64Bit will be no problem.
OEM heatsink/fans are fine for normal use but the build, as listed, includes a Cooler Master Hyper N520.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The only thing i could think of is you could go one step up on the video card its about $70 more but the one you have is fine it is just better. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131373&cm_re=6870-_-14-131-373-_-Product


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ati 6870 is about the only tweak that might interest me ?


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello TechSupport,

I know I've made this thread a while ago but I haven't gotten time to finally make a purchase today and I noticed that the MB and the Ram are both out of stock and anyone direct me to another trustworthy site where I can purchase them or an alternate piece that is compatible but not worse then the 2 on the list? Thank you


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you want the same items, you can look somewhere like MWave, NCIXUS, TigerDirect, one of them might have the items in stock.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

zipzoomfly & ebay also


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you for your input guys Ive found the MB on NCIXUS, but for the Ram can I use any DDR3 1600 such as:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...145258&cm_re=DDR3_1600-_-20-145-258-_-Product


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I would use 1333 with that Mobo and you will want a Dual Channel (2X2GB) set. The Tri channel sets (3X2GB) are for Tri channel Mobos.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Would this be a better choice then?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...231275&cm_re=DDR3_1333-_-20-231-275-_-Product


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes that looks good. Nice price too ^ ^


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks again for the input everyone, I have purchased everything except for the MB and the Processor which Newegg is out of stock of.

Can you guys confirm if this is the exact same model before I purchase it from NCIXUS:

Motherboard:
http://www.ncixus.com/products/48014/P7P55D-E PRO/ASUS/

Also since I can't find i7-860 would the i7-870 be alright?
http://www.amazon.com/Intel-2-93GHz...5KEI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291584896&sr=8-2


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the 870 is fine
\
although to be very truthful the i5-760 will run VERY close perfoprmance wise for quite a bit less money; I cant advise the 860 & 870 from a "value" stand point

best bang for the buck is without arguement the 760


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you so I assume the Motherboard is the same model as well?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

IamJoe said:


> Thank you so I assume the Motherboard is the same model as well?




yes; same model mobo


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello again, I ran into a problem =(

So I put together the new computer and installed windows 7 64bit Home Premium and at first it worked fine. I got into Desktop and installed the Asus drivers from the disk and after restarting because they told me to I got a message Status Bad, Backup and Replace

and if I hit F1 to resume it says Bootmgr is missing

Thanks in Advance


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Im Sorry it says 
S.M.A.R.T. status bad backup and replace error.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i would run a hard drive diagnostics on your hard drive / that software can be downloaded for free at your drive manuf's website

if the drive is healthy (make sure to run the extended test too / not just the quickie)

then you will need to run the win 7 repair /restore

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/ss/windows-7-startup-repair.htm


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

I did that and left it on all night and it didn't go anywhere just stayed at trying to repair. I'm guessing the Drive is faulty.


----------

